# Thermold AR magazine question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HI
Hey just a question,, Are the thermold magazines OK?
I have only bought magpul but I came across new thermold 30 rd for $7 each
I was thinking of picking up a few but didn't know anything about them thought I would ask.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The only Polymer mags the GI's can use are MagPul.
The Troy Boy mags are OK,also Spikes but are not up to MagPul standards JMO

For me,it's MagPul or USGI metal mags( of course with MagPul followers )


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MagPul the cheap copies are just that . Take a good weapon put you life in it's hands then feed it with cheap mags. The few bucks you save will cost you down the road. better to have two MagPuls than 3 cheap ones.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

They MIGHT be okay...but let me tell you what happened to me when I took about a dozen of them
(Thermold .223 mags) with me when I went to American Pistol Institute (aka: Gunsite) back in 1991.

I signed up for their .223 carbine course (most were shooting AR-15's) and had loaded up about 500
rounds on Thermold stripper clips. The first day we went through lots of rounds and were doing an
equal amount of reloading of our mags. Naturally, I was using my stripper clips to reload the mags
which saved me lots of time. First day out things went nicely...no problems.

Sometime during the second day I noted that one of my mags had developed broken lips. No fix
for that...mag went into the trash. Then a second mag had the same problem, then a third. 

By the time I was finished on the third day I had maybe 4-5 working magazines, but it was obvious
that given a few more rounds being fired I would have NONE working. 

I scrambled to locate some regular (metal) magazines and finished the course using those. I am
proud to say I came in 4th out of a class of 15. No thanks to the Thermold mags.

It seems to me that it was the repeated RELOADING of the mags that led to the failures...so I
have ZERO faith in that brand of magazine today. Perhaps they have changed the way they
make them since I had my problems with them...but I can't say for certain about that. I have
not heard anything about them modifying the design at all. If you don't have to RELOAD them
they work GREAT!

Thermold? No thank you! I cannot depend on them when I REALLY need them! I just
use Pmags (Magpul) now, though I do have some Colt and Adventure Line mags around.

Grim

I did like their 30/45 feature that allows you to load 30 round and not worry about
spring fatigue until you slap the bottom upwards...or lacking that you could fill them
with 45 rounds and "spank" the mag later on...but I'm not certain that I would remember
to do that and it could possibly lead to a malfunction. Need I say that it might happen
"AT THE WORST TIME"?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Magpul is the only polymer mags I use. Watch the sales that are sometimes ran on them and you can pick them up for 10-11 bucks each when you buy 'em in 10 packs. Pmags have never let me down...EVER, here, in Iraq or Afghanistan and else where in the middle east while on "vacation". Just sayin'...


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/look-inside-thermold-factory-tour/

Thermold has been around since 1977 long before Magpul came on the scene. They have a lifetime warranty, if you are just using them for plinking I don't see a real issue, for self defense there are better options. They got a bad rap when the Canadian Army had them made out of a cheaper plastic and the feed lips melted under continuous fire. I have 10 for my M1A and 6 for my AR, I always figured they were one and done mags or to use as trading material.

It is up to you, I wouldn't use them for self defense but for plinking they should be fine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PMags from Magpul and USGI Metal Mags are the only ones for me.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

May use them for practice but I wouldn't bet my life on them in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Try this with one good luck.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

The USGI metal mags are fine & have served well over the year.
The down side is aluminum does not rebound when compressed.
So if you hit the deck and compress the mag on the flat side the follower can get stuck in the mag & not feed.
That doesn't happen with poly mags.
Also poly mags ( P-Mags) have been shot thru the side multiple times and were loaded and shown to function.
The metal mags leave deformed metal from the bullet impacts protruding inside the mag again stopping the follower.
But will any of these issues effect the average person ? Probably not.
It took me awhile to get over my bias and accept the polymer mags when they were introduced.
But I trust them with my life. 
The only Polymer mags I buy & use are P-Mags & Troy Battle Mags.










*You can't do this with metal mags and have them continue to function*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Grumpy,

I always look forward to your photo's. You got it going on Sir! Thanks

Slip



GrumpyBiker said:


> The USGI metal mags are fine & have served well over the year.
> The down side is aluminum does not rebound when compressed.
> So if you hit the deck and compress the mag on the flat side the follower can get stuck in the mag & not feed.
> That doesn't happen with poly mags.
> ...


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

GrumpyBiker said:


> *You can't do this with metal mags and have them continue to function*


Note to self: During the SHTF don't let anyone shoot or run over your metal mags with a car or truck.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As far as polymer mags go, the only ones I would consider are the magpull's, of which I have 30-40.
I normally run USGI aluminum mags.
All the other plastic ones are junk IMO.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> Note to self: During the SHTF don't let anyone shoot or run over your metal mags with a car or truck.


LoL !
Always a wise choice !

The issue that led in part to some of the durability tests is the new style mag carriers.
Back when I entered the Corps we still used the Vietnam style mag carriers that placed the mags narrow side towards the body.
Which as with lumber, is the strongest way to carry to prevent any side deformation.
These days modern chest rigs place the mags flat side against the body.
Which places the mags in a vulnerable position especially when worn in front of a shock / trauma plate.
If you have to hit the deck in a life or death situation ( non-administratively  ) and flop hard on a mediunm / large rock an issue _May_ occur .
That's a more realistic situation a person can experience in training & on a carbine course.
As for the shoot thru tests...
Well, it's a very dramatic way to show how , should a person find themselves in that type of situation, a poly mags can still be brought to bear & put back into service by simply removing the mag base & spring, dumping the plastic shards out & reassembling it.
A nice plus but as I said I don't think the average person will be needing that attribute as using a damaged mag isn't recommended.

* as a note an empty mag is much more susceptible to damage especially if returned to a modern chest rig.
A dump bag / pouch is the best way to carry empty mags.
No confusion of grabbing an empty in an emergency and the pouch can be placed in a location out of the way of damage when hitting the deck.

YMMV


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

P-mags for poly,I have metal ones too,D&H,Brownells or USGI.all GTG.never had an issue with any of these.was looking at Lancers though.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

GrumpyBiker said:


> LoL !
> Always a wise choice !
> 
> The issue that led in part to some of the durability tests is the new style mag carriers.
> ...


I just stick empty mags in my bellows pocket or down my shirt


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I carry the polymer smoke colored Lancer AWMs and window P mags in the patrol car. I like the steel reinforced Lancers and I doubt I'd have time to look at the little window in a running gun battle. The Lancers are completely clear so you can see how much is left from any angle. Both are completely reliable. My shelves, however, are stocked with USGI steel or aluminum magazines. They are by far and away the best to stock up on. I used to have dozens of Tapco magazines for my AK. Today, all have been replaced with Yugo surplus steel BHO or equivalent (Matra/Croation etc.) I run a few polymer AK mags like magpul/((10)) etc. I have a couple of Soviet bakelites too. All of the above will outlive me. Whatever you get don't sell them. We all need a lifetime supply for each rifle.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pmags and GI mags. PSA has aluminum mags for $8 right now. They have Magpul followers.

D&H 5.56 30rd Aluminum Magazine


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Lancers have a solid reputation and are the prefered mags for use in .300blackout ARs.
I need to pick up some myself.
The only reason I haven't is because I already have 50 magazines.
I'll need more after I finish my last 3 ARs.
I always buy 6 mags when I finish building an AR.
But I'm starting to run out of room.


----------

